# Sabiki storage



## Reel Rhythm

Anyone built a better mousetrap for storing used sabiki rigs...

(gotta be a better way than the spaghetti,tangled nest thing0



Thanks much


----------



## Sam Roberts

wrap around cardboard... and sabiki rods do well if your talking about going from spot to spot with the sabiki.


----------



## ironman172

I use a zip lockbaggy with the weight out of it, along with the swivel...close the zip lock...it helps and you still have to untangle alittle but is better than nothing...:letsdrink


----------



## AquaSport175

I usually drop one in a small plastic bottle (the small Gatorade bottle works like a champ) when im finished catching my bait. The bottle allows you to quickly drop it in with the weight and all. Make sure you leave a little line attached to the swivel connection to let hang out of the bottle when you put the cap on. This will make it easy to retrieve the rig when you need it again.


----------



## kahala boy

I use about a 6 foot piece of PVC big enough for the weight and line to go in. rubber band around the end to hold the swivel end....


----------



## biminitwist

I use a short section of "pool noodle" - those things the kids play with in the pool. The hexagonal & octagonal ones (cross section) work best. You can cut aseries of V-slits in the ribs and they won't tangle with the ones next to them. Space them about an inch apart. Wrap around and secure the hooks into the foam. The noodles are hollow which allows you to put a lanyard through the whole setup and hang it out of the way when you're done.

Works for all kinds of pre-rigged leaders. If the hooks are too small or thin to bite and hold in the foam, use a rubber band around each leader. I pack a set of holders in a small plastic box.

If this sounds confusing, I can post some photos of some. 

Also, small resealable snack & sandwich baggies will work, but they retain moisture and salt. You can hose off the foam holders. Make sure you dry them before stowage.

BT


----------



## captken

I mkke my Sabiki rigs using #8 Mustad 34007 stainless steel hooks. I snell the hooks on a short snood of 12# Flouorocarbon and attach this to 20# Floourcarbon main line. The "Flies" ate tied as part of the Snell using Kristal Flash.

*This is one of the tips detailed inmy upcoming e-books.*

I leave the rig attached to the rod and drop it into a piece of 1/2" light wall PVC pipe. I flare the end of the PVC so that the rig drops right in without the hooks snagging. The PVC pipe goes thru the butt guide on the rod and is held on at the tip with a small Velcro strap.


----------



## Tuna Man

Another post that a discussion about storage, not a month ago. I use a 1# plastic hand cleaner container and electrical tape. Open the top and you will find the tape and extra rigs.


----------



## Kim

I'm not too sure about those stainless steel hooks. They won't rust away in a few days if they get bit/broke off. I'd use a more environment friendly hook. Also as far as taming the sabiki rig, nothing does better than a sabiki rod. I have two on the boat and I love them.A good investment.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS

*I wrap them around old wine corks sticking the hooks into the cork as you go around and when finished make a slit (with a knife) at theround end of the corkand slide the sabiki line into the cork making it real smallfor storage.Also, this way you canwash them off with fresh water to help with the rust problemor spray them with WD-40 which is alsoworks asfish attractant.*


----------



## JoshH

Cut the snap swivel off the end. Put an egg on there how ever big you want. Tie the swivel back on and leave the swivel open. Hook that to your reel seat or wherever. Thats how i've always done it


----------



## lastcast

I wrap em up in a nice little wad and throw em in the trash when I get back in, problem and frustration solved.



Skip


----------



## Couzin_It

> *lastcast (3/1/2009)*I wrap em up in a nice little wad and throw em in the trash when I get back in, problem and frustration solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




Exactly what I was about to post, I do the same thing.


----------



## jjam

> *Couzin_It (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lastcast (3/1/2009)*I wrap em up in a nice little wad and throw em in the trash when I get back in, problem and frustration solved.
> 
> Skip
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was about to post, I do the same thing.
Click to expand...

Same here! Sabinkis should be calculated in ascost of bait..LOL... I have bait sticks and love them but any store purchased baitrigs I've tried justcan't hold up to a day of fishing..:banghead 

Jimmy


----------



## captken

Re: Stainless steel hooks on Sabikis or elsewere.

Carbon steel hooks do not rust out nearly as fast as most folks think. Yeah, they rust fast if you use them then expose them to air but if they stay completely submerged in deep (Non aerated) water, they last a mighty long time. I've caught several Grouper and AJ's that had my homemade jigs in their jaw from at least two months before. Some sports writers who espouse the "Rust out theory" have precious little knowledge of the corrosion process. I was a member of NACE (National Association of Corrosion Engineers) for quite a few years and published a couple of papers in their magazine so I'm confident I know what I am talking about.

An other comment: Have you ever caught a baitfish with a sabiki hook in its jaw? (from a previous hooking) I've been using gold hooks since 1963 and Sabikis ever since they came out locally and I cannot recall catching a fish with either a gold hook or sabiki fly in its mouth. (Often chartering 5-6 days per week, year round.) My take is that the fish are impeded by the hook and get eaten quickly or manage to spit the hook.

The heavier homemade fluorocarbon/stainless Sabikis are a pain to make but, if you don't get bit off, they last several trips. (The heavier Fluorocarbon leader takes more abuse than 4# mono in commercial Sabikis.) Generally a gold hook sabiki rusts out in the air by the next weekend. If a carbon steel hook (on a plug) is hung in a Mangrove where it gets systematically submerged and then exposed by the tide, the hooks rust off quickly, sometimes leaving servicable stainless steel split rings. I finda top water lurewithout hooks about every other kayak trip. These lures get recycled. I have about half a bushel of Top Dawgs, Pop-R's, Zaras, Skitter walks, etc that need refurbishing.

Just an opinion but I think that most hooks simply fall out of fish or get worked out than rust out.


----------



## ReelDuel

Bass Pro cheapo Sabikis On sale around $1 use it and forget it. If using better sabikis a "Bait Stick " combo is well worth buying. Mine are 6 years old and work great. Only thing I didn't like was the length back then. But now you can get shorter and 2-3 piece rods for storage.


----------



## nextstep

i will add my name to the list of use one time, throw away. them little sharp ass hooks hurt. or you could feed it to the neighbors cat. just joking.


----------



## Nascar03

I use one of those pool noodles, cut it in about 6" incriments and hook em in, they do take up a little more space though.


----------



## dpewitt

If u get the cheap ones just throw them away since they r a pain in the butt. Seriously, we used wine corks to store them that way you could get them wound on without kinking line and store them in a small place. Pool noodle is fine, just took up too much space for me.


----------



## X-Shark

I have 2 Sibiki rods. Keeps bait rods always ready to go. No rigging and rerigging other rods. Stores inside the tubular rod.



Here's the ones I have and best price.



http://allwatersfishing.com/product_info.php?products_id=11721


----------



## Clay Peacher

> *lastcast (3/1/2009)*I wrap em up in a nice little wad and throw em in the trash when I get back in, problem and frustration solved.
> 
> Skip


+1


----------



## Reel Rhythm

Now that is a tip I'll explore,makes sense to me.

Thanks Kahala


----------



## Danno

I agree with X-Shark, I keep mine on Sabiki rods, once they get removed they are usually worn out so they get tossed. 

One thingI do with every new rig is remove the barbs from all of the hooks. This eliminates the "oh sh_t" hook removal process.


----------



## Georgiaboy

Granted that tossing them is usually the best option. we have tried the cardboard and it works relatively well, but you are still subject to get stuck when removing them. the pool noodle seems like a similar approach with a better material -- i may give that a try.

what is the "bait stick" referred to above?


----------



## mcarthurp

I made 2 sabiki rods out of 7 ft PVC (can't remember which diameter) and latched an inexpensive reel to each one with two stainless hose clamps. I then drilled a hole about 12 inches in front of the reel for the line to go through. If you use a weight that is large enough so it won't go into the PVC tube when you reel the sabiki in the hooks and line stay in the PVC tube with the wight as the cap at the end of the rod. Problem solved. They cast and jig as well as other expensive rods. I flush them after every trip and reuse the sabiki until disenagration takes place.

pat


----------



## biminitwist

Ref the pool noodle method: Couldn't find my bait rigs. Haven't used them in a long time. Here is the same setup with some surf and bottom rigs. There aren't any hooks on these, so I used rubber bands to keep them on.

BT


----------



## riptide2250

Seen in this months salt water sportsmen, fishermen used plastic tube that goes over flourescent light.

don't know how well it works, but won for tip of the month.:usaflag:clap


----------



## FLSalomon

As mentioned already, 1/2" PVC tube with screw top. I cut a groove in the threads and let the swivel hang outsiide, then screw the cap on. I fish out of a kayak, I have to keep those hooks out of my lap...


----------



## Reel Rhythm

Granted after a few uses,you just gotta toss 'em.

I still see the PVC method as having the

best shelf life,& less "gotcha" stick factor , when unwinding after storage.

Some really good suggestions.


----------

